# Boneless leg of lamb on the Smokin'-It #3



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

Started with this:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...66BEAA6A-47B1-44ED-ADD1-134F9A745EEC.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...017D0BD0-70A1-467C-8F56-F069A0A007D3.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

Seasoned the inside and outside with dried rosemary thyme and preserved garlic along with some extra-virgin olive oil and fresh cracked pepper and salt:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A9D2B09F-0D57-4EFA-88FF-D8D6A5D0B263.jpg.html

Filled the smoker with a little hickory a little more cherry and the remainder apple wood chips.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2015)

I'll hang around to see the finish.


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

Sounds good, I'll put it in around 2:00,  finish it in the oven at 450° for about 30 minutes to develop the crust and make twice baked potatoes.

 Plan is to keep the interior less than 130°F for a nice medium rare.


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

In at 2:00, 200*F:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...F930304A-6195-4DA1-9763-38477AA2F0F3.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...D04A8616-E286-4B51-8B3F-803A0470F426.jpg.html


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...FE6DB2BB-BA3C-4321-889A-B796C4585E89.jpg.html

Bread's on...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...4FC51DFB-68C3-4E14-AE07-6041F39265D7.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

3:15 pm turned up to 250*F...current it= 61*F.


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

Back down to 200*F as the it was 98*F at 4:30...


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

Twice bakers in the oven:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...C4710840-38E6-48A5-A981-46624A7B9854.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

117*F @ 5:00, turned down to 150*F


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

Into the oven at 450*F, lamb was 122*

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...C5862A53-033E-4878-A198-ABBF5276731D.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

Made some crb cakes with leftover king crab...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...8000A954-EA4E-4541-8594-3899F1327F06.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...81946081-5292-4C0D-9758-15FEAA431267.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...8794785D-B626-4463-A69F-BB1F310CC5D8.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...58EE3196-8439-44B6-9371-4E16CAC4F304.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E469277E-D6B9-4940-A02E-F2B420B9D0DF.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A37740B7-3FC2-497E-AF2B-ABF5D4342161.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...EA39FCB1-ABD9-4B01-B945-78A6ACD7B9C8.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

Lamb was great..pulled out of the oven at 130*F, foiled and it.coasted to 136*F internal:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...D21D8A7D-6192-4134-82FA-D72E3D374185.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...27BC92E8-D838-4B7B-88B5-1205A537FF2D.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...19846FBF-B855-427F-9A7E-B4B49B64AA68.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

All plated up:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A4546C1D-A159-4A5E-A301-45ACDBD36FEF.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...F7D547B7-234D-4057-9050-873BCC74141D.jpg.html

Extras:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...166B6237-7891-45C2-95A2-E677495AB732.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A9B2FE56-8921-463E-856F-F114ECACFD8F.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A9B2FE56-8921-463E-856F-F114ECACFD8F.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...C9600AE6-EBF3-450C-85EB-0E737CE6F5BF.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...2487EC05-4BB9-4DC6-9D9F-64F49DC11FE2.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...10EA5F45-10FB-43F6-9483-582D47AAD488.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...27BC92E8-D838-4B7B-88B5-1205A537FF2D.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...358AF86C-6128-4C19-9BA9-6C7335682E60.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...DB6FF4AF-2B22-4698-854C-D3F37CCC5E88.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...D0C0DAB5-6F6E-475B-87E5-6A4AD94F7AA4.jpg.html


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...8ABEE9E7-5D65-43C1-A46A-7C310988E8D0.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...FE80FB3F-EC78-4914-8174-EB7C261EF279.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E5B37917-A783-4D0B-86D8-F0679DF28F71.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...193769D8-E6B0-4E39-AEC7-B62CDC91875E.jpg.html


----------



## smokinadam (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks like a great meal!  How are there leftover crab legs? My house wouldn't allow that but those cakes look amazing!


----------



## dert (Dec 27, 2015)

10# - 4 legs was too much for this family's Christmas Eve...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 28, 2015)

Fantastic! 

POINTS!!!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Dec 28, 2015)

looks like a great meal!


----------



## tinomartino (Dec 29, 2015)

Unreal! Looks like your having an easy time slicing that.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 29, 2015)

What a feast, Dert!
Two questions; How did you get the seasonings down into the meat, and where did you get that sword? I want one [emoji]9786[/emoji]


----------



## dert (Jan 1, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> What a feast, Dert!
> Two questions; How did you get the seasonings down into the meat, and where did you get that sword? I want one [emoji]9786[/emoji]



It was butterflied when deboned, so I just unwrapped it and seasoned her up, wrapped it back up...

The knife (sword) is a cheapie...available here $24:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003AQB0YG/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 2, 2016)

Dert said:


> It was butterflied when deboned, so I just unwrapped it and seasoned her up, wrapped it back up...
> 
> The knife (sword) is a cheapie...available here $24:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003AQB0YG/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20



No Costcos here. Maybe I should renew the Sams Club membership. That looks really good, and something different!
I showed the knife to my "Amazon Queen". Keeping my fingers crossed...[emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## schmakalak (Jan 2, 2016)

wow that lamb looks mighty tasty


----------



## mummel (Jan 5, 2016)

Once of the best Q View posts Ive seen.

Rule #1.  Dont visit SMF around dinner time.  It makes me want to run to the store and empty the meat department.


----------



## dert (Jan 5, 2016)

mummel said:


> Once of the best Q View posts Ive seen.
> 
> Rule #1.  Dont visit SMF around dinner time.  It makes me want to run to the store and empty the meat department.



Thanks!!

I actually do it more for my future reference, but glad you enjoyed.  I framed the last couple of pics for easy printing and display.


----------



## dert (Jan 6, 2016)

Made the home page!


----------

